# Liqui Molly Oil



## Oaker55 (Mar 7, 2014)

I know, your thinking not another oil thread but this really isn't about the oil. I been reading a lot about Liqui Molly oil and haven't really read anything bad about it. My question is about their additives ( at least that is what they seem to call them). I'm talking about their two step treatment packages that FCPEURO seems to recommend. Anybody ever used them? Good or bad? Recommend or not? I've never been a real user of these types of things but was really wondering if anyone knows anything about them or has used them and would recommend or not. Seems like part is a fuel system cleaner and part is an engine oil additive that maybe a micro-lubricant? Correct me if I'm wrong.

Sent from my iPhone using Bimmerfest mobile app


----------



## southcoastguy (Jan 3, 2017)

Discussion of oils and additives has been going on at least 60 years. Users will swear by their results with no form of scientific testing. Why not just use the oil recommended by BMW? If your car is driven hard or under more challenging conditions, change the oil more often.


----------



## APLinhares (Oct 25, 2017)

Some of the BMW aditives (in europe) are made by liqui moly... Like bmw diesel additive.
I've used LiquiMoly aditives (ceratec, diesel and DPF filter) with good results. DPF reduced ashes, diesel aditive fixed a little injection deviation.


----------



## Oaker55 (Mar 7, 2014)

southcoastguy said:


> Discussion of oils and additives has been going on at least 60 years. Users will swear by their results with no form of scientific testing. Why not just use the oil recommended by BMW? If your car is driven hard or under more challenging conditions, change the oil more often.


Some of the things that I have read lately led me to believe that the newer BMW oil isn't all that great and the base that Liqui Molly starts with is higher quality.

Sent from my iPhone using Bimmerfest mobile app


----------



## southcoastguy (Jan 3, 2017)

Everyone reads something about various products, but please post it. Almost any oil for a gas engine will meet or exceed requirements. Do you drive your car at very high speed for extended times?


----------



## marcozandrini (Feb 13, 2014)

“Consumer” synthetic oil is made of cracked oil/natural gas from the earth. It’s referred to as type 3 base stock. Basically, the refiner breaks down (cracks) the polymer chains found in all oils and then “builds” “synthetic” oil from the shorter chains that resulted from cracking process. 

LiquiMoly and Redline build the polymer chains from scratch. This allows the to customize the chains to the specifications. LiquiMoly oil uses a type 4 base stock while Redline uses a type 5 base stock. 

The oil sold by the dealer is made by Shell. It’s good stuff and it’s fine for everyday use in our cars. Just change it and the filter every 7k miles or so. 

I track my car (returned last night from a weekend at VIR) so I use LiquiMoly 5w-30 4200 with the API spec of “SN.” The engine is turbocharged so the “N” is critical.


----------



## X5forme (Apr 2, 2019)

I have not use Liqui Molly, however I used autoprofi, technology made in Germany. Used different products like DPF clean (preventive maintenance),
common rail (lubricating the high pressure pump, takes water out etc.). They also have something for the oil, before you change it to take carbon buildup and oil sludge out, called engine clean. You can get it at autoprofi-florida.com . I used it in my X5 D but also their products on my Porsche 911.


----------



## Doug Huffman (Apr 25, 2015)

X5forme said:


> I have not use Liqui Molly, however I used autoprofi, technology made in Germany. Used different products like DPF clean (preventive maintenance),
> common rail (lubricating the high pressure pump, takes water out etc.). They also have something for the oil, before you change it to take carbon buildup and oil sludge out, called engine clean. You can get it at autoprofi-florida.com . I used it in my X5 D but also their products on my Porsche 911.


"No results found for "sds" site:autoprofi-florida.com."

Snake oil.


----------



## southcoastguy (Jan 3, 2017)

Diesel and gas engines need different oil. I think your comments might confuse readers.


----------



## Splitdog (Nov 19, 2009)

Go to Bobtheoilguy.com. VERY interesting thread about it.


----------



## marcozandrini (Feb 13, 2014)

If you***8217;re worried, just buy Redline.


----------



## germans (May 4, 2019)

Liquid moly didnt win the oil test shootout on project farm on youtube. Actually I think amsoil was #1 and penzoil was top 3 I think.

Most of the oils I've used are pretty good when new although some make the engine quieter with less ticking. 

For me living in the hot Mojave desert, cold flow test isn't relevant but the main thing is how long will it last and I think that is based on how well it can tolerate heat over time.

Most of the tests I've seen for this are pretty limited to heating oil for short period of time, measuring weight loss after and doing flow test.

It would be interesting to see how well these oils can tolerate heat over a long period of time

I've used Castrol synthetic 5w 40 and liquid moly 5w 40. It seems like liquid moly is running smoother longer in 328i compared to castrol.


----------



## Doug Huffman (Apr 25, 2015)

germans said:


> For me living in the hot Mojave desert, cold flow test isn't relevant but the main thing is how long will it last and I think that is based on how well it can tolerate heat over time.
> 
> Most of the tests I've seen for this are pretty limited to heating oil for short period of time, measuring weight loss after and doing flow test.
> 
> It would be interesting to see how well these oils can tolerate heat over a long period of time


So, your motor runs hotter in the Mojave than in Los Angeles? I don't think so.


----------



## germans (May 4, 2019)

Doug Huffman said:


> germans said:
> 
> 
> > For me living in the hot Mojave desert, cold flow test isn't relevant but the main thing is how long will it last and I think that is based on how well it can tolerate heat over time.
> ...


Never said that. What I'm not concerned is cold flow test where oil is taken down to freezing and tested. Maybe for other areas that's important.


----------

